# $94.00 carpet cleaning special for small homes



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Small homes up to 1200 sq ft$94.00 (Pensacola, Gulf Breeze and Navarre only)

Larger homes 10% off any one service

Any combination upholstery/tile/carpet/ cleaning 20% off. 850-529-1335


----------



## Divebmbr (Feb 9, 2008)

Kelly1

Is this Kelvin?


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes. One and only...


----------



## Divebmbr (Feb 9, 2008)

Cool I've been looking for your number. It's Dave from McNemar. You did such a great job last time I'll be hitting you up in a few weeks when I come back from NJ. I'll be home from the summer. Then we'll actually try to get out on the boat and do some fishing.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

_*This guy sure did a great job for us !!*_

_*My Wife is Real Happy!!!!*_


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

BTT for a guy that does a great job:clap


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

O.K. everyone...this guy is the real deal. We had our tile cleaned today, and it turned out awesome. Three jack russel terriers did a good job trashing the tile over the years, but they got it looking NEW!

Anyone needing floor work of any kind...call accutech!


----------

